# kitt box design



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

Why are kitt boxes dark and small?


----------



## arrowslinger (Mar 12, 2013)

Keeps the birds calm and on the perch dark I believe keeps them tighter as a kit when flying. Saves energy for flying and performing and not exercising or trying to mate.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

kits boxes dont need to be dark but small is better 6 x 4 x4 is perfect for 10 of them remember they are smaller then racers pigeons


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Hi lg5555*

Kit boxs do not need to be dark at all I fly birds out of kit lofts they are 6 foot tall by 4 foot wide by 4 foot deep they have a lot of light and do very well my kit lofts hold 24 to 30 birds each the nice thing about lofts like mine are when you are training young birds before they can even fly you get them use to walking in and out of the loft


----------

